# They are All Females?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have about 200 guppy fry aging from 3-8 weeks. All but TWO appear to be female. I know that with kribs and some cichlids the ph can affect the male/female ratio of the fry, but I can not find anywhere where this is the case for guppies. Is there some external factor that would cause such a skewed ratio?


----------



## CK147 (Apr 24, 2006)

I love the fish on your icon. And sorry can't help but seem to have a similar problem with my endlers. I have only 2 males and about 20 females and all new babies that have grown out seem to be female.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I've noticed the same thing with my platy population. I don't do any special breeding procedures, I just let nature take it's course, but since they started reproducing 4-5 months ago I have yet to have any males.

Kay


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have seen articles that claims that it has to do with pH and other articles that claim it has to do with water temp. 
Either way the articles I have seen do not say it is a definate science. More of a guess. Try tracking those things through a few generations and make changes and see what kind of results you come up with. It would be intresting to see. 
In addition different species do need different water conditions so guppies may have different results than platies or mollies


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I only have 13, but all of my mollie fry are female too.........darnit.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Myn are all female to (i think lol) they are a month so im not shur... hear is a pic of one that is female:


----------

